# Which Tedder to buy



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I am looking at buying a new 4 basket tedder. From what I can tell Vermeer te170 and a Krone seem to be the best on the market. I want a good heavy tedder that does not bounce a lot. I really like the idea behind the hook tines on the vermeer and the tines them self have a three year warranty. Which tedder do y'all think is the best? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife bought a Krone KW5.52/4x7T last season and it's run flawlessly so far. The Krone weighs 90 lbs. more than the Vermeer. According to Vermeer you need two aux. remotes for hydraulic tilt, the Krone only has one hose connection that controls fold and tilt. I'm sure the Vermeer is a good tedder but around here it seems Krone is showing up everywhere. How do set the Vermeer to ted at the edge of fields or fence lines, the Krone is just a move of a lever.

http://www.haytalk.c...tedder-is-here/


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

Another vote for Krone here. I purchased a new one 2 years ago and could not be happier with it.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

Krone for me too. This machine is built rugged. Mine too is 2 years old, and I've done nothing but grease and go. Once you have the tedder set for your tractor, you won't have to get off your tractor 'till you are done. After you fold up, it will continue to raise up, to give you enough height to transport. When you are ready to start again, it will lower back down to correct height.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the Vermeer and it has done a good job for me. The only thing bad I have had happen is a flat tire.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have an eight basket Vermeer and a 6 basket Claas, both are good tedders but would give a slight advantage to the claas.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a six basket vermeer that has done a fine job for me. I have not replaced a tine, its 3 yrs old. The hook tine does a good job of grabbing those pesky green wads and dispersing them on top.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> I am looking at buying a new 4 basket tedder. From what I can tell Vermeer te170 and a Krone seem to be the best on the market. I want a good heavy tedder that does not bounce a lot. I really like the idea behind the hook tines on the vermeer and the tines them self have a three year warranty. Which tedder do y'all think is the best? Thanks, Hayden


In this forum you might be better asking what tedder not to buy. How close are the dealers? How good is their support? Most are good. My JD is good excet you have to get out of the tractor to fold it. Of course it is made by some one else.

Vermeer - I am PO'ed at the dealer. Would somewhere else. Still would maybe buy a Vermeer but not from this arrogant Kubota Dealer.
Krone - ask me next week after I go the their Texarkana HayDay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Check out Pequea if you have a dealer nearby. Very heavy built and usually cheaper than the German European tenders. Made in USA


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I looked at a lot this fall before buying a new tedder, the Krone though I didn't look at but Kuhn and New Holland look very similar, The Vermeer might be the nicest one I looked at but was above the budget and I think the new holland and pequea were about the same price but my dealer said in the 4 brands they sell, the pequea is in their shop the most. I ended up with a tonutti, similar to the new holland but the outer rotors dont spin in for storage but for $2000 less I can deal with that. It's a really light machine but I have ground hog holes so I was hoping for something that will float over them better. I don't know that I make enough hay to justify a 4 star tedder but my 2 star was just taking way too long on the second pass.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

cmd said:


> I don't know that I make enough hay to justify a 4 star tedder but my 2 star was just taking way too long on the second pass.


Last year it dawned on me that while I may have the time to ted/fluff the hay, the hay did not. By the time I finished with the two basket, the hay might be in the shadows. It is the drying hours that has changed my mind.
I am going to try and buy a 4 basket this summer.
My choice is a Krone. I can buy a new one 3 hours away for $6900.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

gradyjohn said:


> In this forum you might be better asking what tedder not to buy.


Do NOT buy an ENORossi, AKA N.O.Rossi, also marketed under the AG-Maxx label in the US.

I have never seen steel this cheap! .5x1 3/8" steel arms breaks like glass. Safety guards steel break. NOT recommended because of extremely poor quality materials.

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise it is greatly appreciated. I am having a hard time deciding on which one to get. I like the fact that the Krone is just a pull of one lever to change the angle for to Ted around the edge while the Vermeer each tine you push or pull to change the angle you throw the hay. I also like the fact that the Krone has a little larger tire than the Vermeer and the Krone has a 18 foot working width while Vermeer has a 17 foot working width, the extra foot is probably why the Krone weighs a tad more. The one reason I really like the Vermeer is because of the hook tines they say that they turn the green material to the top where the sun can hit it rather than mixing it like standard tines do. My vermeer dealer is closer and I have a very good relationship with them but one of the nearby Krone dealers is also my John Deere dealer which I have had no problems with. I am going to look up pequea and see what they have to offer I like the fact they are US made.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

There was 3 reasons I bought the Pequea. One was that some of my fields are cut up by stone or paved driveways. The pequea lifts first, then folds. That way you can turn off the Tedder pto and then just lift it to the flat position raising it enough to clear the driveways, then drop it again for tedding. If I'm not mistaken, the others fold first, then the Tedder lifts for transport. Seems like lifting first makes more sense than folding first. The pequea is built real heavy. Put my to nutty to shame. It was like the difference between a battleship and a sailboat. 
2nd reason was price. I like the Krone and Claas tenders better. They had more features and a little more of a finished look to them, but I found this pequea for $4,000 and it was like new. So at about 60% of the price of a new krone or Claas, it was a pretty easy decision. If the pequea should prove to be problematic, I will probably buy a krone, Claas or Kuhn.
3rd was dealer. My dealer carries pequea and he thought pequea was heavier built and they offer good service. 
I didn't even think of Vermeer, but I like what I see from them. I will definitely be looking at there equipment more and more as time goes on

My guess is all 4 of the big name companies mentioned build fine units and the best choice is probably made by going with the best service dealer


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

The Krone does lift first before it folds. One more point for the Krone, because of the larger tires, if you have to transport on the highway, it never moves or tries to dog walk. You can really move down the road with ease.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My vote is for the krone......I would just call them and see if we could negotiate.......I'll buy one Krone tedder if they would remove that damned banner ad at the bottom of this page....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

blueridgehay said:


> The Krone does lift first before it folds. One more point for the Krone, because of the larger tires, if you have to transport on the highway, it never moves or tries to dog walk. You can really move down the road with ease.


Ok, thanks. I wasn't sure if it was krone or class that didn't lift before fold. I will prob move to one of those when money allows.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Never ran the Krone. We ran a 25' Vermeer, was absolutely flawless. 3 years and never replaced/fixed a single thing, pulling on some of the roughest hay ground you will find in SE Iowa. We would just grease and go. For us it was dealer support, hands down. That might be the better way for you to decide.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love hearing those kind of hands on, long term use reviews. Grease and no repairs. What else can you ask for?
I will remember that when I replace my Tedder.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

For those of you that are running Vermeer do you think that the hook tines do better job breaking up lumps and turning the greener material to the top like the brochure says than standard tines? Both of the Vermeer dealers I have dealt with will go out of their way to help you. The only Krone dealer I know anything about is also my John Deere dealer which have also been helpful but I would have to give the edge to my Vermeer dealer.


----------

